# Birth Registration



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Perhaps you can help me with this query Legalman.

So, we have now returned to SA after 5 months in Sweden. My now 8 week old son entered SA without any hassles on his Swedish passport and got a 90 day visitors permit. I attended Home Affairs last week and submitted his registration of birth application without any trouble.
The problem is that the lady at HA said the application can take up to 2-3 months to be finalised as this is a 'foreign birth'. I am therefore unsure as to what to do as my son only has a 90 day visa. On the other hand as his father is SA citizen I would have hoped that he has a right to be here whilst awaiting his registration or is this wishful thinking.

Is my son solely classed as a Swedish citizen here on a 90 day visa (meaning I would need to extend this) or is he SA citizen awaiting his birth registration?

Can you answer the above?


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Anyone??


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Saartjie said:


> Perhaps you can help me with this query Legalman.
> 
> So, we have now returned to SA after 5 months in Sweden. My now 8 week old son entered SA without any hassles on his Swedish passport and got a 90 day visitors permit. I attended Home Affairs last week and submitted his registration of birth application without any trouble.
> The problem is that the lady at HA said the application can take up to 2-3 months to be finalised as this is a 'foreign birth'. I am therefore unsure as to what to do as my son only has a 90 day visa. On the other hand as his father is SA citizen I would have hoped that he has a right to be here whilst awaiting his registration or is this wishful thinking.
> ...


Sorry, didn't see this. Logically your son has a right to SA PR and/or citizenship but currently requires the documentation for it. You may as well see it that he is currently a foreigner here, since he has no SA passport.


----------

